# Help!



## dsunny (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi, in about a week or so, I'll be going to an event to photograph some people. It will be sort of a "photo booth" thing, where they stand in front of a backdrop, I take a picture, and it gets printed right away. Since I don't want to spend much time on the post processing, I want to use a canon picture style that will give me the best looks. I could use the "portrait" picture style, but if you guys had a better setting, I would greatly appreciate it if you could share it with me. BTW, I'm not getting paid.
Thanks.


----------

